# Hoyt maxxis 35 draw length?



## Boogels (Jan 4, 2008)

By a shorter draw module if you got XTR cams on. No need for a new set of cams. Remember to place the draw stop in the correct slot after changing the module.


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

How do I get a hold of the modules? I looked a little last night a couldn't find any such thing! Do I need to get them from Hoyt?


----------



## Boogels (Jan 4, 2008)

Any Hoyt dealer should have.


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

For your maxxis 35 at that draw you should have #2 cams with "d" modules. Each letter down is 1/2" shorter......if you need a 28" you would need the "c" module for the #2 cam etc. Modules should be around $20. There have been some for sale in the classifed section here. Hope this helps.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok thanks I'll check out the classifieds! Thanks y'all I really appreciate all the help!


----------

